# How long can you hunt for does?



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't seem to find the answer I am looking for. The general deer season closes on the 23rd of nov. After that can you hunt for does for a couple more weeks like south dakota? Just wondering. I live in south dakota and will be at my inlaws the week after the season closes and was going to buy a leftover doe tag as my inlaws like the meat for sausage but I can't find anywhere where the season extends for does like s.d. Thanks.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No it doesn't. You can buy an extra doe tag and shoot it with a bow, or you can wait a little while until muzzle loader season and shoot it with that. The extra doe tags can be shot with any weapon, but within the proper season and for that unit only.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

thank you plainsman, you are exactly right!


----------

